# Yes.. I know.. Another 2002 Dodge Ram Quad Cab Build...



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking around at ClinesSelect's and C-Bass's builds gave me great ideas on how to get mine done. Thought I would log the details here... 










The first two things I wanted to get out of the way was the Alarm with remote start.










And the double din...

This one was tricky, they don't make a kit for my truck so I had to make my own... 











Next, I will be building a box and amp rack under and behind the rear seats... only part of my equipment came in yesterday so I will have to wait for the rest of it.










I will have the following setup:
2 x P200.2 - Each Front Door (Hertz DSK 165)
2 x P500.1 - Each 12" Sub (Kicker 12" CVR)
1 x P300.1 - 10" or 12" Center Console (Undecided)

I will change this later but this is the equipment I have for now...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

A few more items came in today from eBay 

2 x P500.1 and the P300.1










Still waiting on the CLD Tiles, MLV and TechFlex... Those should be here soon...


----------



## mrm1776 (Oct 30, 2010)

Which Kenwood unit is that? I had a Kenwood DDIN Nav unit that kept on eatting CDs and DVDs. After returning it 3 times I finally went with a Pioneer. Hopefully you have better luck with yours.

Looks like a pretty budget build, but you should get some pretty good sound out of all of it.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

mrm1776 said:


> Which Kenwood unit is that?


It's the Kenwood DDX418, not sure how I like it yet... It doesn't eat CD's or DVD's yet 





mrm1776 said:


> Looks like a pretty budget build, but you should get some pretty good sound out of all of it.


It is definitely a budget build as I wont be getting the Zappco Amps and Image Dynamic Subs until my next sales bonus 

The plan is to get a DC1100.1 and a DC350.2 and drop all of the Rockford equipment.


----------



## epatmd (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm having another Ram build done...link fyi


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/123783-ram-hemi-install.html


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

@epatmd - How are you liking those Hertz 2 ways?


----------



## epatmd (Mar 4, 2010)

I absolutely love them. Can't say they're perfect but love the bass response. The tweeter is smooth and unobtrusive, very realistic. There was a gap on my previous install in the lower midrange, lower voices/percussion...not sure if speaker issue, crossover, location or just these speakers, but the midrange is just a little too quiet, particularly at lower volume. For example, the driving mid range sound of rock & roll is weak...if I try to eq it up they just get "strident". I've read this about them elsewhere. But the bass is full and smooth, the highs clear and pretty, and never offensive...then you turn them up and the midrange fills itself in, hit that sweet spot where they're just about as perfect as I've heard. But I'm no expert.
The Rainbow profi's in back have no bass by comparison, a somewhat colored sound to the midrange, high range pretty good.
The build quality of the milles is also impressive...just had to look at them and it was clear they were in their own class.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I listen to allot of 80's/90's rock and DubStep... I can say there is a major difference between the two genres and the excellent sound that comes from the DSK's I have, pure and smooth, no ear fatigue... I had the Focal 165VB's and had to let them go in my last car. Picked these up from the local rep as a "Try-n-Buy" and loved them right away.

I do feel at times there is a little mid-range missing and have toyed with the idea of putting 8's in the door to see if it helps any...? or maybe some 3's or 4's in the dash...?


----------



## epatmd (Mar 4, 2010)

3-4 maybe better for mid range...seems to be some concensus on this forum mids do well in the kick panels, good place for speakers this size. But there are a lot of opinions on this site and I often don't understand the concepts thrown about.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I decided to go with the Spray version of eDead, got it in the mail the other day. Not too thrilled on the packaging but it didn't leak so I guess that's ok...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Started with the doors since they seem to take the longest, and I needed to finish installing the Hertz DSK165's

Drivers Door:









Getting it ready for the Acetone:









I used a Paint Brush so this is what it looks like after the 2nd coat... Will hit it one more time...










Ran the wire through the plug


















Reused the plastic covering until I can get the closed cell foam to put over it instead. Mounted the cover plate










Then mounted the 6 1/2









Then mounted the tweeter, will drill this out later and mount it flush










Left rear door done









Polk Audio rear fill mounted


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Right Rear door done









Polk Audio rear fill mounted









And the passenger door completed


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got tired of seeing the tweet's looking off center so I decided to flush mount them today...

Drivers Door:









Passenger Door:


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice job. I love Ram installs..... I did one back in 2005. 

Subscribed !


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Mopar! The issue I am having is what Sub/Amp combo to use. I have tried 10's and 12's and not really getting that super loud and clean bass I am looking for.

I installed the kicker cvr 12's and have tried JL Audio w3v3's and even a pair of IDQ12 V3's... Might be the amps... Might be the subs... no idea... 

Still trying to work that out...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, new amps should be here tomorrow!! YAY!

Here is the new system flow, thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice build you have planned, looking forward to your progress


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yay! UPS Guy dropped off some goodies for me yesterday... I should get the Tech-Flex in today 

Zapco 1100.1 and Zapco 350.2 (either a Zapco 360.4 or another 350.2 will come later)









Spray gun for the deadner









2 Gallons of eDead V3 (On sale for $37!!!) with a Undercoating gun, now that the compressor piston is replaced we can put this stuff on correctly


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

TechFlex is in!!

I ordered all Red cause well... my truck is red 










Still a little cold and wet'ish to spray the eDead v3 today so I decided to get the 18' Simbilink Cables ready to go...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Today had a small window where I could start on the amp rack so I thought I'd get the back section started before the rain comes in.

Got most of the stuff out of the way...










Good wipe down with Acetone:










Got a good 3 coats on just before the clouds decided to roll in...



















I put the first two layers on with the spray gun, but decided to use the last of the can and use the paint brush... 

It's on there pretty thick and I am happy about it... Going to see if I can start fiberglassing before the rain as now is a perfect time to get it done...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a bit of false alarm on the rain, just misted a little... So I decided I'd at least start wiring since I had the truck pretty much apart.

Got the Remote wire and the two SLDIN cables techflexed and run to the back, I put some duck tape on there for now until I can get the eDead and Teklite run...



















I like how the red techflex over this speaker wire blends in, this is for the passenger door (Hertz DSK 165's)


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Only got an hour today to cut out the amp rack and the clouds started rolling in!!!

So I decided to strip it all down tonight. It is now ready to get sprayed aside from moving a few wire bundles out of the way...

Amp Rack test fit, fits nicely!



















Roof ready for eDead Spray and some Great Stuff to fill some holes:










The rest of the truck ready for Acetone and eDead...









Not sure if you can see it in this last picture or not but I got the drivers side speaker wire all techflexed and ready to go


----------



## mrboots (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking good! Sub'd


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks mrboots!


----------



## mrboots (Mar 31, 2011)

No problem, I have an 08 quad cab and love seeing builds for ideas. May sound like a silly question, but it looks like all my front seats are bolted together in a sense. What did you find the easiest way to take yours out? I'll look again, but my brief glance earlier make me think it could be a pain.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

They are all bolted together but it wasn't hard at all. I had everything removed from the back so when I unbolted the seats from the floor, I laid them back to remove the 6 nuts holding the center console. Then I took all three pieces out one by one starting with the console


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Finished the eDead v3 Liquid, gotta say, it may seem a little messy, but I like how it turned out...

The front all masked off:









The Great Stuff all applied... looks like I will have some trimming to do 


















All done... Top and bottom:


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be putting the eDead Teklite down tomorrow...

Volara foam is due to show soon... so by next weekend I should be able to put this thing back together!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got the chance to install the TekLite, I used aluminum tape to seal the seams so it all looks like one big piece 

I will do the doors and the area around the amp rack when the foam comes in, it should be here mid next week.




























Getting closer to being able to put this thing back together


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey, another ram. How did you like the tweeters up in the mirror covers? Mine are there and I love the placement and sound


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

They sound great there! I thought about putting them in the A Pillars and I think I am going to have to move them later for proper staging as I feel it might still be a little too low... 

I will know more when I install these Focal's in there that I picked up yesterday


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Some new additions to the family


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok... So what happened was.... There was a sale going on... I just happened to be in the area... and my wallet fell out making my credit card fly into the machine... Strangest thing EVER!

After a very long debate, lots of listening, reading, and asking for advise, I decided on the JL 12W6's...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

For the first time I ordered something from KnuKonceptz.com. I have read here that they have decent products so I thought I would give them a shot.

I ordered:

KCA Kable - 20ft 4 Gage for Big 3 Upgrade
Kolossus Fleks Kable - 18ft 1/0 Power
Kolossus Fleks Kable - 3ft 1/0 Ground
ANL Fuse holder w/100Amp Fuse

All for around $150 - I am sure I could have hunted for a better price but looking at what I received, I am very happy with my purchase!


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet, I have an 04 Ram Quad Cab and this is what I needed to see. How long did it take to remove the interior? I'm planning on doing this and mounting my amps on MDF on the rear wall as well. Oh, by the way, how did you mount the amp rack? I don't see any screws......


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Palos said:


> Sweet, I have an 04 Ram Quad Cab and this is what I needed to see. How long did it take to remove the interior? I'm planning on doing this and mounting my amps on MDF on the rear wall as well. Oh, by the way, how did you mount the amp rack? I don't see any screws......


Hey Palos! I used the same method as ClinesSelect used here: Amp Rack Mount

Removing the interior didn't take that long, I think the hardest part was actually getting the headliner out of the truck. Taking it all apart maybe an hour and a half to two hours at most.

Once you get the seats out the rest moves really smooth. Keep in mind, I took the center console out first by unbolting the drivers and passenger seats then laying the whole thing back and unbolting the center console.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Updating from last nights work... The Volara Foam came in and I got a little more work done to the Amp Rack too!

Getting excited, it's getting close to tuning time...!




























Not sure why these look so blotchy? it was getting pretty dark dark so that might be why...




























The amp rack is almost complete, really happy with how it is shaping up 

I used T-Nuts on the back side to mount the amps in place. makes for such a clean install instead of drywall screws. I also used finishing screws and washers to mount both positive and negative distribution blocks. I put TechFlex on the positive cables and still waiting on the black to come in, once it does I will add some black to the ground cables


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a little more work done this weekend... 

Finished up to doors, dropped the factory plastic, put on the foam and installed the Focal VB 6 1/2's:



















Put in the Hertz 87's:




















Quick picture of the amp rack all done with the power cables, I used the Carbon Fiber black techflex to match the leather backing:



















Now, to test fit the amp rack:


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> Hey Palos! I used the same method as ClinesSelect used here: Amp Rack Mount
> 
> Removing the interior didn't take that long, I think the hardest part was actually getting the headliner out of the truck. Taking it all apart maybe an hour and a half to two hours at most.
> 
> Once you get the seats out the rest moves really smooth. Keep in mind, I took the center console out first by unbolting the drivers and passenger seats then laying the whole thing back and unbolting the center console.


I don't think I'm going to remove the headliner, but when you remove the front seats, which side did you start off with? Was it easy to remove the carpet as well? I'm sorry if I sound like a noob, but this is the first time I'd be tackling this on my own and I'd like to get some tips from someone who's removed the interior already..... I don't want to end up snapping any pieces of plastic in the process.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

all of the back of the truck was removed first, then I started with removing the front bolts of the drivers seat then the back, then full circle. Nothing special. once I removed all 8 bolts, I layed the seats on their back to remove the nuts from the center console. then I removed the center console from the truck. There are 6 nuts, 4 in the back, and 2 in the front to remove.

It sounds more difficult than it is, it took maybe 8 minutes to get all of the seats out. Nothing special to note other than to remember to disconnect the seatbelt wires 

Also, removing the carpet is the same, just remember to remove all of the bolts for the seats and seat belts.


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> all of the back of the truck was removed first, then I started with removing the front bolts of the drivers seat then the back, then full circle. Nothing special. once I removed all 8 bolts, I layed the seats on their back to remove the nuts from the center console. then I removed the center console from the truck. There are 6 nuts, 4 in the back, and 2 in the front to remove.
> 
> It sounds more difficult than it is, it took maybe 8 minutes to get all of the seats out. Nothing special to note other than to remember to diconnecct the seatbelt wires


Awesome bro, thanks for the tip...Also how long was the wiring you ran?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

18ft is perfect but I had all of my wires cut at 20ft and just cut off the access. I didn't know for sure where I was going to mount stuff so I wanted to make sure I had enough.


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wanted to update the System flow. Added the Color Coding in this time.










Still working on getting everything wired up. So far it sounds fantastic. Needs a Ton-o-Tuning!


----------



## mrboots (Mar 31, 2011)

DeanE10 said:


> They are all bolted together but it wasn't hard at all. I had everything removed from the back so when I unbolted the seats from the floor, I laid them back to remove the 6 nuts holding the center console. Then I took all three pieces out one by one starting with the console



Ok cool, thanks. I pulled my headliner yesterday since I had some leftover Second Skin stuff and it was pretty simple. Also pulled out the back seats to get to the back wall, which wasn't bad either.

Install is looking great btw.


----------



## mrboots (Mar 31, 2011)

Crap, I meant to ask how you liked having those Hertz speakers in the dash? I've been contemplating throwing some up there and tweaking them a bit in an attempt to bring my stage up a little, I've got my tweeters a little below and back from where yours are and feel they're just not high enough.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

mrboots said:


> Crap, I meant to ask how you liked having those Hertz speakers in the dash? I've been contemplating throwing some up there and tweaking them a bit in an attempt to bring my stage up a little, I've got my tweeters a little below and back from where yours are and feel they're just not high enough.


I was going to go the 3-way route with the Focal 165A3's but after listening to them I decided to go with the 2-way VB's and run the ECX 87's full range. The sound was a little bright at first but Zapco has that ability to tune really well so it didn't take long to fix. I love the DPN! 

Long story short - They help bring the sound to the center of the truck versus the gap in the middle it felt like I had before.

I have a TON of tuning to do... It will take many hours of many different songs to get it right (for me anyway). I have never done this to compete professionally before so I am going to need help... I am still an SQ Beginner...

I am kind of hoping I can get someone in the Austin area to lend a hand


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

mrboots said:


> Ok cool, thanks. I pulled my headliner yesterday since I had some leftover Second Skin stuff and it was pretty simple. Also pulled out the back seats to get to the back wall, which wasn't bad either.
> 
> Install is looking great btw.


Glad it went as smooth for you as it did me  Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

So for the first sub placement I wanted to try the 12W6V2 in the center console. I have seen this done many times but never got to hear one. So, with the help of a friend and his AWESOME table saw, we cut an older box I had exactly in half... 

I know it looks ugly after I took the carpet off of it, but I will recover it if I like the sound...



















I put it in the truck as a test fit and quick sound check... again, if all sounds good, I will cover it, then put the flip up storage bin back on it...










Just to show fitting, I slid the drivers seat all of the way forward, and the passenger seat about half way. Great fit!










Test fitting went well so now it back to the Amp Rack. Looks like there are cables all over the place but they are not... Think I am going to do these over again...



















Now it's time to play with the tune a little...


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice. What fabric are you going to cover the box with?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Palos said:


> Nice. What fabric are you going to cover the box with?


Not sure yet, I'd like to get as close to the factory fabrics as possible... No idea where to get them though. I picked up some grey carpeting from Parts Express for now, it was only $8 so we will see how close it is to the factory color before putting it on.

Would you know where to get the fabrics used to cover the factory center console?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

This was just for fun so don't get all crazy about how inaccurate these things are 

I put in "Eagles - Hotel California" via USB Key and opened up the two different iPhone Apps I have to get a general idea of where I would be SPL wise... I will be going to the AutoSalon in Austin next week for the real test and tune...

But here is what the Rockford Fosgate App read:





















And the JL Audio App:


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Gotta love a Dodge Ram Quad build. I just started my new build for the 2012 season.

Chuck


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Gotta love a Dodge Ram Quad build. I just started my new build for the 2012 season.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks Chuck, This is my first.. loving it so far. Good luck with yours, I will be interested to see how it goes with the newer interior. Looks about the same, but I did see quite a few differences.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I won't be showing all the deadening I've done since this is like the 4th build to the truck. Mostly just showing the drivers being installed and the amps.

Chuck


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

I scored a Center console sub box off my local craigslist back in December. It had fabric on it but it was faded and didn't match my interior. I took it to an upholstery shop here in town not too far from where I live and was quoted $100 to re wrap the box with matching fabric and some nice thick padding. I haven't done it yet but figuring the price out, it was $25 plus shipping for the material (forgot how many yards) plus maybe another $40-50 in labor. Do you think thats high for the material and labor? The box came with a Kicker 10 L7 by the way.......


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Be careful of the heat behind the seats when mounting the amps. Just sayin'

Chuck


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Palos said:


> I scored a Center console sub box off my local craigslist back in December. It had fabric on it but it was faded and didn't match my interior. I took it to an upholstery shop here in town not too far from where I live and was quoted $100 to re wrap the box with matching fabric and some nice thick padding. I haven't done it yet but figuring the price out, it was $25 plus shipping for the material (forgot how many yards) plus maybe another $40-50 in labor. Do you think thats high for the material and labor? The box came with a Kicker 10 L7 by the way.......


I'd pay $100 for someone to wrap my box in color matching fabric with padding! I think it's a great deal...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> I won't be showing all the deadening I've done since this is like the 4th build to the truck. Mostly just showing the drivers being installed and the amps.
> 
> Chuck


Will be looking forward to seeing your new build log Chuck. I already have idea's on what I am going to do differently this summer 

-Dean


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Be careful of the heat behind the seats when mounting the amps. Just sayin'
> 
> Chuck


I am thinking of pulling in the air from the vents in the back to pass through the amps... I know it gets well into the 120 to 130 degrees inside the truck during the summer months so I am hoping to get this done before then...

What did you do to keep your amps cool?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Based on some feedback in another post here on the forums, I took my truck over to David @ SidwaysAutoSalon. That dude is crazy smart! He gave me some really good feedback so it looks like I am going to be changing up some stuff.

I am going redesign the Amp Rack, more to come on this but I thought I would start with my recent orders

I called a buddy of mine, (Ray @ 718 Electronics) and ordered another Zapco DC 350.2, he has the best prices...




















And, I got the rest from KnuKonceptz, Power and Ground Distrobution Blocks and another 20' of 4 Gage Cable.










More to come as I now have to update my Flow Chart to add in the rest of the stuff too


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is the latest in system flow. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Had a little bit of time to work on the Amp Rack today, turning out nice


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got the Amp Rack installed today... Test fitted the back seat and I still have plenty of room 

I will try tuning tomorrow as the clouds are rolling in and looks like it's going to rain the rest of the day...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

That looks nice man! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> That looks nice man! Can't wait to hear it!


Thanks man, still waiting for the DRC-SL and a few other things but the quick test seems to sound REALLY NICE!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got the DRC-SL in... Bad thing is the amp in the middle (DC350.2) is dead... Lights come on but nothing comes out... Did some troubleshooting with Zapco, working with Ray and sending it back for a replacement...

Sad times


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know it has been a while... Good news is, everything is up and running fine, have been to a few GTG's and it demo's nicely... 

BUT.... I am about to start ALL OVER! Whole new build 

Here is a sneak peak:


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice new gear there. Glad I got to hear your truck at the Plano GTG. I am wanting to start on my install but it is just too freaking hot to start.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Mosconi + HAT Legatia = a very combo... 
Put into practice what you learnt last set up and improvements for this one should yield some impresive results!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

WRX2010 said:


> Nice new gear there. Glad I got to hear your truck at the Plano GTG. I am wanting to start on my install but it is just too freaking hot to start.


I know right! Just have to get after it man... Thats what I am going to do right after Heatwave


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> Mosconi + HAT Legatia = a very combo...
> Put into practice what you learnt last set up and improvements for this one should yield some impresive results!


That's the plan! Thanks man, much appreciated


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## innovativems (Jul 18, 2011)

great looking install!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

win1 said:


> subscribed





innovativems said:


> great looking install!


Thanks guys, the rest of the installation I posted here if you would like to take a look:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...oni-hat-sq-build-2002-dodge-ram-quad-cab.html


----------

